# Sevcon Gen4 Question



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Will one Sevcon Gen4 controll 2 Astroflight 4535 brushless DC motors with added Hall's effect sensors? I am building a front wheel drive car with a motor driving each independent driveshaft.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> Will one Sevcon Gen4 controll 2 Astroflight 4535 brushless DC motors with added Hall's effect sensors? I am building a front wheel drive car with a motor driving each independent driveshaft.


No, you need a controller for each motor.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought so much but wanted to make sure.
How should I connect the lithium polymer battery packs?
I'm hoping that the lithium sulfur batteries will be available by the time I'm ready for the battery packs.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been meeting with a friend that is with the Lawrence Labs Berkeley and I am learning more about battery chemistry.

http://newscenter.lbl.gov/science-shorts/2013/12/17/roots-of-the-lithium-battery/


----------

